# Finally some time on my hand to upload some pics



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a few pics of our trucks, and one of the loader doing some stacking


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

New truck waiting to get his plow


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Some random storm pictures


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice Pics!! How do you like the Gehl loader?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's a nice machine. Mostly all of our equipment in the past has been Cat, but the price difference between the same size machine was too much to pass on getting the Gehl, only complaint is road speed could be better


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

those are some nice looking wheels for a work truck


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice fleet. Got any pictures of that top kick I see there?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Let's see the list of everything, it's hard to tell what it all is from behind.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

in pic #10 the snow looks pretty deep already ?
PS how do the high side work on the hiway salters as far as freezing up with all the extra weight on the inverted V


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a sharpe looking new truck. What type of plow will you be installing? Salter?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking equipment!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Longae29;695188 said:


> New truck waiting to get his plow


Why does Chevy put those cheap looking hub caps on their duallies? Even the nice LTZ. I mean you spend $50K on a truck and they give you hub caps? What the hell?!?! Give me some aluminum rims for god sake.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

jeeze... sides high enough? interested in how well that works


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695494 said:


> Why does Chevy put those cheap looking hub caps on their duallies? Even the nice LTZ. I mean you spend $50K on a truck and they give you hub caps? What the hell?!?! Give me some aluminum rims for god sake.


Those ARE the factory aluminum dually rims, not just hub caps. They look nice to me.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You got some nice trucks and equipment


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Fleet! How do you like the Tailgate Spreader on the 1 Tone Dump?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

pwrstroke6john;695271 said:


> those are some nice looking wheels for a work truck


We bought the truck without seeing it....pretty surprised by how nice the wheels were on it.


xtreem3d;695464 said:


> in pic #10 the snow looks pretty deep already ?
> PS how do the high side work on the hiway salters as far as freezing up with all the extra weight on the inverted V


That a was a drift between two buildings. The high sides work excellent, I think we actually have less problems with freeze up since putting them on, less roadspray gets in there etc, and we throw a tarp on top of the mound thats in there....easier to fill, dont have to worry about it spilling, with the low supply of salt thats always a plus


blowerman;695465 said:


> That's a sharpe looking new truck. What type of plow will you be installing? Salter?


Going with a 9'2'' Boss Poly, going to wait on a salter until next year i think, gotta save some money to buy some more salt!


JD Dave;695471 said:


> Very nice looking equipment!


Thank you, I hope to someday have enough time to get it all lined up for a pic


Mid-Ohio Scaper;695494 said:


> Why does Chevy put those cheap looking hub caps on their duallies? Even the nice LTZ. I mean you spend $50K on a truck and they give you hub caps? What the hell?!?! Give me some aluminum rims for god sake.


50k? nooooooo 11k in rebates, came out to 31k....Diesel, 4wd, hell of a deal.
and as schmol said they are aluminum


JDT;695971 said:


> Nice Fleet! How do you like the Tailgate Spreader on the 1 Tone Dump?


 I'm personally a bigger fan of the Vboxes, but diversity is key......both tailgates are nice spreaders, i just dont like how loud the pump screams on the GMC with the saltdogg.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

NickGB;695429 said:


> Let's see the list of everything, it's hard to tell what it all is from behind.


'96 Chevy 1500 Stepside 7'6 Western
'05 Chevy 1500 7'6 Boss Power V, Snowman Model 70+(?)
'99 Chevy 2500HD 9'2'' Boss Power V Hi Way VBox Salter
'05 Chevy 2500HD Diesel 9' Western Pro Plus
'07 Chevy 2500HD 8'2'' Boss Poly V
'99 Chevy 3500 9' Western (Hyd) Monroe Spreader
'05 Chevy 3500 9' Western Hi Way V Box Salter
'07 Chevy 3500 9' Western (Hyd) Salt Dogg Spreader (Hyd)
'07 GMC 4500 10' Western Ice Breaker V Box Salter
'99 Ford F350 Flatbed with Hi Way V Box Salter
'96 Kodiak 11' Schmidt 
'97 International 4700 10' Boss Power V
'98 International 4700 10' Boss Power V
Gehl 6635 SS with 10' Western
Cat 277 Track SS with 10' ProTech Pusher
Cat 252 SS with 12' Daniels 
Gehl 680 Loader with 12' ProTech Pusher
'07 Polaris with Plow
'08 Suzuki Cycle Country Plow
Buncha Toros
Buncha Shovels



merrimacmill;695383 said:


> Nice fleet. Got any pictures of that top kick I see there?


GMC4500


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

50k? nooooooo 11k in rebates, came out to 31k....Diesel, 4wd, hell of a deal.
and as schmol said they are aluminum

I didn't mean your truck cost 50K, when I was looking at new trucks I test drove a new GMC SLT 4 door duramax (about 50K and it came with hub caps. I ask the dealer what was up with the hub caps and he told me that was just the way they came. To bad cause it was a nice truck otherwise.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man you have a nice equipment list! Chevys toowesport Does that say chevy 1500 with a v-plow??


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

deere615;696867 said:


> Man you have a nice equipment list! Chevys toowesport Does that say chevy 1500 with a v-plow??


yep, 7'6'' boss V thats the truck i take home nightly/daily. Used to have a rear plow on the back that was a nice counter weight but just have a bunch of bags of salt this year.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Longae29;702118 said:


> yep, 7'6'' boss V thats the truck i take home nightly/daily. Used to have a rear plow on the back that was a nice counter weight but just have a bunch of bags of salt this year.


Wow I bet that thing takes a beating


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree, them are some nice wheels. I wish we got some snow like that here. i'm going crazy not having anything to do since the grass isn't growing and the snow isn't falling.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Who makes the flat bed on the new black Chevy? That's a bad a$$ truck, way to pretty to be a work truck.


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Any pics of you new chevy with a plow?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Got any info on the flatbed on that new chev? I like the way that looks and need one for my old chev.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Where at in WI?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

apparently mc d's has way too much money on their hands, they seem to have some snowmelters


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1st pic is protech pusher on our gehl 680, originally we bought it for a skidder, but found it too be too big, so we had it modified for the gehl.

2nd pic is our 277, brought back from its winter home, but staying on the trailer just in case.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Some pics of the new guy. Best plow truck i've ever used.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Found a good deal on some shovels, stockin up for next year!

One of our cube vans, we had these ramps made for us, this setup works real nice for ATVs, Walkbehind, and Riding mowers, and large snowblowers.

Got some of the plows taken off, but they're still ready for a quick hookup should the need arise.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice trucks!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice stuff Longae. I wish I could justify a new 3500 like that right now. That's a great deal! It's nice to see a yard with all those "red" plows in it, must be a WI thing.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats funning about mc d's, about a month ago they were doing the samething with a hose & shovel


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice equipment!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Where did you get those shovels and how much those look like the ones from home depot and I really like those even though they wear fast. I should check my HD's


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*very nice trucks they all look like real money makers*


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

deere615;771423 said:


> Where did you get those shovels and how much those look like the ones from home depot and I really like those even though they wear fast. I should check my HD's


yep, those are the ones from home depot. but they were super cheap at ACE Hardware, they do wear pretty quick, but everyone really seems like them.

thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Longae29;771508 said:


> yep, those are the ones from home depot. but they were super cheap at ACE Hardware, they do wear pretty quick, but everyone really seems like them.
> 
> thanks for the compliments guys.


ok I hardly every go to ace didnt even know they sold them there I will have to check. I know they were like $17 at the begining of the season at HD


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

couple more pics


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Couple of landscape jobs from this summer.....at least in landscaping some people still pay good money for good work.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

From a fellow landscaper; I like your work. What kind of joint material did you use in the paver and flagstone patio areas? Polymeric?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

yep, polymeric joint sand. where are you in wisconsin? i'm in waukesha.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Way up in Superior. We use the same type of stuff, tinted grey or tan to accent the stone or pavers.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Again, nice looking stuff Longae!:salute:

Especially like the natural cleft (non-thermaled) Blue stone. I bet that went down reeeeeeal fast!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

God I want my shop yard to look just like that someday! Nice landscaping also


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

A few fleet pics from this spring before the plows came off. We also have skidsteers/loaders, but they didnt get their pictures taken as a group


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

You got a nice setup. I also like the landscaping work you did.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I always love seeing pics of ur fleet.....how was the winter up there


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice trucks and loader


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Daniels Plow we purchased at the end of last year, but never got a chance to use. We previously had a 12' Daniels on this machine with a taller moldboard, but its still getting sandblasted and repainted. 3rd pic is a view of the inside of one of the cube vans. More snowblowers will go alongside the atv.

Hopefully some action shots of some equipment in the coming days.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice fleet! Hardscaping looks good too, except I noticed one little thing, not trying to be an ass or anything but the first wall in the upper right hand corner it looks like a lot of those blocks are on bond. 
man, my boss would have screamed at me if I did that.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice equipment and work. I really like that new chevy. Isn't it funny how we all think 31K is heck of a deal for a new truck? haha. 20 years ago people would of crapped their pants if a plow truck cost that much


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Love seeing ur pics...good luck tonight


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

BMB Plowing;1136770 said:


> Nice fleet! Hardscaping looks good too, except I noticed one little thing, not trying to be an ass or anything but the first wall in the upper right hand corner it looks like a lot of those blocks are on bond.
> man, my boss would have screamed at me if I did that.


the wall has a weird curve in it that the picture doesnt really do justice, they're still pinned right, but just had to be cut very precisely to fit.....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

tls22;1137112 said:


> Love seeing ur pics...good luck tonight


Thanks!.....and we're going to need it. Going to be an ideal first snow of the year, but we have a lot of new guys starting this year, which is going to make it interesting.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Added 2 new skids to the fleet today. Both brand new Cats


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Couple more pics of the new skids I will post more pics when they are equipped for winter.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

New Daily/Hunting/Goin to the cabin truck *never for work*


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bought this machine mid-winter last year....Other pics of Daniels 12' we had sandblasted and painted this summer


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Saying a new truck is never going to get worked is like saying you're holding out for marriage. Haha. Great fleet and beautiful additions!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like you're doing well. Congrats. Lots of nice equip as usual. Here's to a safe and profitable season.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Longae29;1349774 said:


> Bought this machine mid-winter last year....Other pics of Daniels 12' we had sandblasted and painted this summer


Will that Cat push a 12' pusher?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking skids and red truck! I did a double take on the new Cat skid pics because that Vermeer in the background looks like it's on the skidsteer. Thought it was some new fangled exhaust pipe, but then my brain started to work again.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

very nice setup


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

pushinpaul;1349863 said:


> Saying a new truck is never going to get worked is like saying you're holding out for marriage. Haha. Great fleet and beautiful additions!


The rest of the trucks are black. Thats why I bought red.....



Advantage;1349866 said:


> Looks like you're doing well. Congrats. Lots of nice equip as usual. Here's to a safe and profitable season.


Thanks, same to you.



4700dan;1349873 said:


> Will that Cat push a 12' pusher?


Its a 10' pusher in the pic, and it will push it. the Daniels is a 12' plow which that machine will push with ease



WIPensFan;1349905 said:


> Nice looking skids and red truck! I did a double take on the new Cat skid pics because that Vermeer in the background looks like it's on the skidsteer. Thought it was some new fangled exhaust pipe, but then my brain started to work again.


Yeah, the shoot goes right over the cab, :laughing:



justinizzi;1349926 said:


> very nice setup


Thank you. Hoping for a big season.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you pay all of you're truck drivers full time between landscaping and plowing snow? Also, VERY nice setup! Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Our landscape maintenance foreman is on salary and doesn't work in the winter unless it snows a couple other landscape guys we keep busy washing trucks, filling salters, making parts runs, filling trucks/equipment with fuel, etc between snows. We are about 70-30 snow-landscape so a lot of our snow employees are guys that are laid off in winter or don't work when it snows.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

Longae29;1350498 said:


> Our landscape maintenance foreman is on salary and doesn't work in the winter unless it snows a couple other landscape guys we keep busy washing trucks, filling salters, making parts runs, filling trucks/equipment with fuel, etc between snows. We are about 70-30 snow-landscape so a lot of our snow employees are guys that are laid off in winter or don't work when it snows.


How well does this approach work for you? I'm in the same boat, I'm fortunate enough that my "main" guys don't do anything in the winter as I'm about 70/30 also.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Everybody was home for once....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

New loader for 2012/2013 season


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

what brand is that new loader?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Kinda hard to tell....the stickers have gotten pretty big. JCB


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks sweet Longae29.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Really "puts some pressure on the sales staff" aka me


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Longae29;1489457 said:


> Kinda hard to tell....the stickers have gotten pretty big. JCB


huh....who knew.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Found a couple pics from "the blizzard" in feb. of 2011.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice lets see some more pics


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Where in Wisconsin are you?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Milwaukee/Waukesha also work in Madison and Appleton


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

lets see some more pics. awesome pics so far!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

couple more


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1. Trucks lined up for salt filling
2. Neighbors continuously park on our land, we warned them several times that if they continued to park there, eventually their p.o.s. vehicles were going to get buried when we had to haul snow. I left the window visible so they knew the truck was there.
3.Truck Fleet pic from 2 years ago, we've since added 2 more 4500s, 1 more 3500, 2 cube vans, not to mention added equipment.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Bet they never parked there agen


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice group shot


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the buried truck. Also nice group shot, looks like you run a good size business.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Longae29;826627 said:


> Couple of landscape jobs from this summer.....at least in landscaping some people still pay good money for good work.


how do you guys figure out what angle to cut the block at? you just eye it to figure it angle of the curve out and divide it between how many black are down for the cap? just each block with what ever the number comes out to be?

i personally dont do any hard scape. its not to popular around here like it is other places. very interested in them curved walls.

awesome work!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Couple Pics of the newest rig. payup


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thumbs Up Very nice, I like the new set up.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Since you seem to do so much salting do you have constant problems with rust? Is that why you change over vehicles alot?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Longae29;1489394 said:


> New loader for 2012/2013 season


All those beautiful CAT skid loaders and you go and buy a JCB???? 
Why not keep the CAT streak alive?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks mike!

Vscapes: this is actually the first replacement we've made everything else has always been an additional truck. This truck is replacing a 99 3500 dump. We do a lot of salting we also do a lot of washing and parking inside which seems to help. I think the salt takes its biggest toll on the gas motors of the vbox salters.

Mid-ohio: the deal on the jcb was too sweet to pass up. Cat loaders are sooooo pricey.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Different shade of Red?
Thought you were a Boss guy....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We also have 7 westerns all straight blades. This is the first wideout. I'm nervous, lots of moving parts. We'll see how it goes if we ever get a plowsble event down here


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I will stay tuned to hear how the wideout works for you. I am thinking about one next year on the next truck and had the same concerns.... Lots to go wrong....


----------

